# The Bee-Hive of the Romish Church -- Philips van Marnix



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2008)

_The Bee-Hive of the Romish Church_ (1569, 2008) by Philips van Marnix (possible author of the Dutch national anthem, the _Wilhelmus_) is available here:

The Beehive of the Romish Church by Philip of Marnix Lord of St. Aldegonde (Book) in Religion & Spirituality


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2008)

Tiemen de Vries states (_Holland's Influence on English Language and Literature_ (1916), p. 249):



> With the exception of Erasmus' _Praise of Folly_, there is probably no other book written in the sixteenth century which found so many readers among the Protestants, as the biting satire of Marnix of St. Aldegonde, published under the title of "The Beehive."


----------

